# Keyboard bug, VOL[-,+] doesn't work. Changes Shift key. Not X related.



## Maccraft123 (Nov 7, 2018)

Exactly as in title.
Ran cat /dev/usb/2.2.1.
Pressing random keys produced gibberish, but VOL[-,+] didn't do anything.
Shortcuts in Xorg does not work.
Xev shows nothing.
Posted here because it *is* keyboard driver bug.
Looks like VOL+ makes Shift key invert it's behavior, VOL- doesn't change anything
Dmesg:

```
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.0-BETA3 r340039 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 6.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_601/final 335540) (based on LLVM 6.0.1)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) 9650 Quad-Core Processor (2300.05-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x100f23  Family=0x10  Model=0x2  Stepping=3
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802009<SSE3,MON,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0xee500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x7ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS>
  SVM: NP,NAsids=64
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4102119424 (3912 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 100
ACPI APIC Table: <041311 APIC1110>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
Launching APs: 1 2 3
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1150026132 Hz quality 800
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
[ath_hal] loaded
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff810f7670, 0) error 19
nexus0
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <041311 RSDT1110> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed00fff irq 2,8 on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 25000000 Hz quality 950
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 on acpi0
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x2008-0x200b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> port 0x2f00-0x2fff at device 1.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 1.2 (no driver attached)
pci0: <processor> at device 1.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 1.4 (no driver attached)
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfbd7e000-0xfbd7efff irq 22 at device 2.0 on pci0
usbus0 on ohci0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfbd7fc00-0xfbd7fcff irq 23 at device 2.1 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ohci1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfbd7d000-0xfbd7dfff irq 20 at device 4.0 on pci0
usbus2 on ohci1
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfbd7f800-0xfbd7f8ff irq 21 at device 4.1 on pci0
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3 on ehci1
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
atapci0: <nVidia nForce MCP77 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xffa0-0xffaf at device 6.0 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
hdac0: <NVIDIA MCP78 HDA Controller> mem 0xfbd78000-0xfbd7bfff irq 22 at device 7.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 8.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
ahci0: <NVIDIA MCP77 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xc480-0xc487,0xc400-0xc403,0xc080-0xc087,0xc000-0xc003,0xbc00-0xbc0f mem 0xfbd76000-0xfbd77fff irq 23 at device 9.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.20 with 6 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahci0: quirks=0x200<NOAA>
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
nfe0: <NVIDIA nForce MCP77 Networking Adapter> port 0xb880-0xb887 mem 0xfbd7c000-0xfbd7cfff,0xfbd7f400-0xfbd7f4ff,0xfbd7f000-0xfbd7f00f irq 20 at device 10.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on nfe0
e1000phy0: <Marvell 88E1111 Gigabit PHY> PHY 1 on miibus0
e1000phy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
nfe0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
nfe0: Ethernet address: 00:24:8c:6b:5d:50
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 16.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xcfe00000-0xcfffffff,0xfbe80000-0xfbebffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
vgapci0: Boot video device
hdac1: <ATI (0xaae0) HDA Controller> mem 0xfbefc000-0xfbefffff irq 19 at device 0.1 on pci2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 19.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pci3: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 20.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller (FDE)> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbdc0: non-PNP ISA device will be removed from GENERIC in FreeBSD 12.
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <VIA VT1708S_0 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <VIA VT1708S_0 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Analog 7.1+HP/2.0)> at nid 28,34,25,35,29 and 26,31,30,27 on hdaa0
pcm1: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Rear-panel Digital)> at nid 32 on hdaa0
pcm2: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Rear-panel Digital)> at nid 33 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <NVIDIA MCP78 HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <NVIDIA MCP78 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm3: <NVIDIA MCP78 (Digital)> at nid 5 on hdaa1
hdacc2: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa2: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc2
pcm4: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa2
pcm5: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 5 on hdaa2
pcm6: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 7 on hdaa2
pcm7: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 9 on hdaa2
pcm8: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 11 on hdaa2
ugen0.1: <nVidia OHCI root HUB> at usbus0
ugen3.1: <nVidia EHCI root HUB> at usbus3
ugen2.1: <nVidia OHCI root HUB> at usbus2
ugen1.1: <nVidia EHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub0: <nVidia OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub1: <nVidia OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
uhub2: <nVidia EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
uhub3: <nVidia EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <WDC WD5000BPVT-22HXZT3 01.01A01> ATA8-ACS SATA 2.x device
ada0: Serial Number WD-WX41C32R2460
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors)
ada0: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada1 at ahcich2 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <TOSHIBA MK1032GSX AS024E> ATA-6 SATA 1.x device
ada1: Serial Number 56M82538T
ada1: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: 95396MB (195371568 512 byte sectors)
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s1a [rw]...
uhub1: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub0: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <A4TECH USB Device> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub0
ukbd0: <A4TECH USB Device, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.74, addr 2> on usbus0
ugen2.2: <SINO WEALTH Mechanical Keyboard> at usbus2
ukbd1 on uhub1
ukbd1: <SINO WEALTH Mechanical Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/6.27, addr 2> on usbus2
kbd2 at ukbd0
kbd3 at ukbd1
ukbd3 on uhub1
ukbd3: <SINO WEALTH Mechanical Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/6.27, addr 2> on usbus2
kbd4 at ukbd3
ugen3.2: <Generic USB2.0-CRW> at usbus3
umass0 on uhub2
umass0: <Generic USB2.0-CRW, class 0/0, rev 2.00/9.59, addr 2> on usbus3
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4000
umass0:8:0: Attached to scbus8
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus8 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Generic- SD/MMC 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI device
da0: Serial Number 20090815198100000
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 7388MB (15130624 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
[drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
[drm] initializing kernel modesetting (POLARIS11 0x1002:0x67EF 0x1458:0x22D6 0xCF).
[drm] register mmio base: 0xFBE80000
[drm] register mmio size: 262144
[drm] PCI I/O BAR is not found.
[drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 10de:778 = 313d02/0
[drm] probing mlw for device 1002:67ef = 400883
[drm] UVD is enabled in VM mode
[drm] UVD ENC is enabled in VM mode
[drm] VCE enabled in VM mode
pci_is_thunderbolt_attached not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
ATOM BIOS: xxx-xxx-xxx
[drm] vm size is 64 GB, 2 levels, block size is 10-bit, fragment size is 9-bit
drmn0: try to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_mc.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_mc.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: retry to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_mc.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_mc.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: successfully linked firmware module with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris11_mc_bin
drmn0: try (0) to load firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_mc.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_mc.bin
amdgpu_device_resize_fb_bar not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
drmn0: VRAM: 2048M 0x000000F400000000 - 0x000000F47FFFFFFF (2048M used)
drmn0: GTT: 256M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000000FFFFFFF
Successfully added WC MTRR for [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]: 0;
[drm] Detected VRAM RAM=2048M, BAR=256M
[drm] RAM width 128bits GDDR5
[TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 2077238 kiB
[TTM] Initializing pool allocator
[drm] amdgpu: 2048M of VRAM memory ready
[drm] amdgpu: 3042M of GTT memory ready.
i_size_write unimplemented
[drm] GART: num cpu pages 65536, num gpu pages 65536
[drm] PCIE GART of 256M enabled (table at 0x000000F400040000).
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
[drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DVI-D-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DVI-D-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] AMDGPU Display Connectors
[drm] Connector 0:
[drm]   DP-1
[drm]   HPD5
[drm]   DDC: 0x4868 0x4868 0x4869 0x4869 0x486a 0x486a 0x486b 0x486b
[drm]   Encoders:
[drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1
[drm] Connector 1:
[drm]   HDMI-A-1
[drm]   HPD3
[drm]   DDC: 0x4874 0x4874 0x4875 0x4875 0x4876 0x4876 0x4877 0x4877
[drm]   Encoders:
[drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1
[drm] Connector 2:
[drm]   DVI-D-1
[drm]   HPD4
[drm]   DDC: 0x4878 0x4878 0x4879 0x4879 0x487a 0x487a 0x487b 0x487b
[drm]   Encoders:
[drm]     DFP3: INTERNAL_UNIPHY
drmn0: try to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_pfp_2.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_pfp_2.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: retry to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_pfp_2.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_pfp_2.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: successfully linked firmware module with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris11_pfp_2_bin
drmn0: try (0) to load firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_pfp_2.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_pfp_2.bin
drmn0: try to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_me_2.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_me_2.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: retry to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_me_2.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_me_2.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: successfully linked firmware module with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris11_me_2_bin
drmn0: try (0) to load firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_me_2.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_me_2.bin
drmn0: try to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_ce_2.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_ce_2.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: retry to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_ce_2.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_ce_2.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: successfully linked firmware module with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris11_ce_2_bin
drmn0: try (0) to load firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_ce_2.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_ce_2.bin
[drm] Chained IB support enabled!
drmn0: try to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_rlc.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_rlc.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: retry to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_rlc.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_rlc.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: successfully linked firmware module with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris11_rlc_bin
drmn0: try (0) to load firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_rlc.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_rlc.bin
drmn0: try to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_mec_2.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_mec_2.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: retry to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_mec_2.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_mec_2.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: successfully linked firmware module with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris11_mec_2_bin
drmn0: try (0) to load firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_mec_2.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_mec_2.bin
drmn0: try to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_mec2_2.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_mec2_2.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: retry to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_mec2_2.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_mec2_2.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: successfully linked firmware module with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris11_mec2_2_bin
drmn0: try (0) to load firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_mec2_2.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_mec2_2.bin
sched_setscheduler not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
drmn0: try to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_sdma.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_sdma.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: retry to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_sdma.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_sdma.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: successfully linked firmware module with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris11_sdma_bin
drmn0: try (0) to load firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_sdma.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_sdma.bin
drmn0: try to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_sdma1.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_sdma1.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: retry to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_sdma1.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_sdma1.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: successfully linked firmware module with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris11_sdma1_bin
drmn0: try (0) to load firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_sdma1.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_sdma1.bin
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
drmn0: try to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_uvd.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_uvd.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: retry to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_uvd.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_uvd.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: successfully linked firmware module with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris11_uvd_bin
drmn0: try (0) to load firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_uvd.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_uvd.bin
[drm] Found UVD firmware Version: 1.130 Family ID: 16
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
drmn0: try to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_vce.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_vce.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: retry to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_vce.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_vce.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: successfully linked firmware module with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris11_vce_bin
drmn0: try (0) to load firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_vce.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_vce.bin
[drm] Found VCE firmware Version: 53.26 Binary ID: 3
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
i_size_write unimplemented
drmn0: try to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_smc.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_smc.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: retry to load firmware with name: amdgpu/polaris11_smc.bin
amdgpu/polaris11_smc.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: successfully linked firmware module with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris11_smc_bin
drmn0: try (0) to load firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_smc.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris11_smc.bin
pm_runtime_mark_last_busy not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
[drm] UVD and UVD ENC initialized successfully.
[drm] VCE initialized successfully.
[drm] registered fictitious range 0xd0000000-0xe0000000
__pm_runtime_resume not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
pm_runtime_mark_last_busy not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
__pm_runtime_suspend not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
[drm] fb mappable at 0xD0568000
[drm] vram apper at 0xD0000000
[drm] size 4325376
[drm] fb depth is 24
[drm]    pitch is 5632
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
type=11 height=768 width=1366 depth=32
cmsize=16 size=4325376
pbase=0xd0568000 vbase=0xfffff800d0568000
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=5632 bpp=32
cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
end FB_INFO
drmn0: fb0: amdgpudrmfb frame buffer device
i_size_write unimplemented
[drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.23.0 20150101 for drmn0 on minor 0
__pm_runtime_resume not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
pm_runtime_mark_last_busy not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
__pm_runtime_suspend not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
lo0: link state changed to UP
nfe0: link state changed to DOWN
ums0 on uhub0
ums0: <A4TECH USB Device, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.74, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0: 16 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
__pm_runtime_resume not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
pm_runtime_mark_last_busy not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
__pm_runtime_suspend not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
__pm_runtime_resume not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
pm_runtime_mark_last_busy not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
__pm_runtime_suspend not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
ugen1.2: <SAMSUNG SAMSUNGAndroid> at usbus1
ugen1.2: <SAMSUNG SAMSUNGAndroid> at usbus1 (disconnected)
ugen1.2: <SAMSUNG SAMSUNGAndroid> at usbus1
urndis0 on uhub3
urndis0: <RNDIS Communications Control> on usbus1
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on urndis0
ue0: Ethernet address: 02:09:56:54:61:34
```


----------

